# He's My Brother



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Two young boys walked into a pharmacy one day, picked out a box of tampons and proceeded to the checkout counter. 

The man at the counter asked the older boy, "Son, how old are you?" 
"Eight," the boy replied. 
The man continued, "do you know what these are used for?" 
The boy replied, "not exactly, but they aren't for me. They're for him. He's my brother. He's four. We saw on TV that if you use these you would be able to swim and ride a bike. Right now, he can't do either."


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...not to mention horseback riding. 

.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder where they planned to put it!:eek2::lol:


----------

